# Youth Fun Shoot Ideas



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

I am wrapping up a 10 week Youth Archery program and am planning a "Fun Shoot" for next Saturday. I am looking for some fun/novelty ideas for kids 6-12 years of age. So far we have Clay pigeons, Zombie targets, Balloons, and stuffed Animals.

Do anyone have any other fun ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## Rick! (Aug 10, 2008)

Divide a 4x4 target into 9 squares with tape, install a balloon in the each square and pick teams for tic-tac-toe.


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

Rick! said:


> Divide a 4x4 target into 9 squares with tape, install a balloon in the each square and pick teams for tic-tac-toe.


Thanks!


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

we shoot archery piñatas for birthday parties. 

I picked up a few on clearance at the party store and covered both sides with a 40cm target. Like $5 each. Hang them from a rope at eye level and allow them to swing freely.

When you fill it use small balloons like water balloon size and fill the bottom of the piñata up to past the middle, then add some candy or toys into the top portion.

The balloon filling works great as it keeps the goodies inside until a few are popped. leave the bottom of the piñata open so when balloons are popped the goodies will easily fall out.

We used to just fill with candy and small toys but it took too many shots to get the prize and most of the candy had been shot too many times and turned to dust.
Also now piñatas have these pull strings to make the bottom flap open, not great for archery. so that's why we open the flap and stuff balloons in to cover the hole. it took some trial and error but works great now and the kids love it.


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks XForce Girl!


----------



## Jenmak (Mar 24, 2015)

Shoot, I'm too late, but for maybe next time... may I suggest foam animal stress toys!?

I shoot at home at 10 yards and find them so fun and inexpensive. I pin them down onto my target and shoot them till they break. It's like mini 3D. The foam stress toys are more durable than you'd think. My fav is the bear and a ninja. I go for head shots on the ninja.

http://www.officeplayground.com/Animals-C62.aspx
http://www.officeplayground.com/Ninja-Warrior-Stress-Toy-P3324.aspx


----------

